# You Have Been Watching... Charlie Brooker



## ska invita (Jun 30, 2009)

Charlie Brooker's got a new show and its on Ch 4. Its called You Have Been Watching... 

Read all about it ere:
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/a162256/charlie-brooker-you-have-been-watching.html



> *what's the new show all about?*
> "It's about television. It's me and some guests and we're watching bits of television that have been on that week or are interesting from around the world or from different periods of time. And we talk about them, and there's some questions and I give out points. It's not like two teams warring against each other. The only war that'll be going on is in my head! Some of the questions will be straight forward and some of them will be like, 'If you were running EastEnders, how would you add 2 million to the ratings overnight?'"



You Have Been Watching starts Tuesday, July 7 on Channel 4.


----------



## Isambard (Jun 30, 2009)

Title nicked from the intro line to othe closing credits of mid 1970s BBC comedies obviously.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 7, 2009)

This starts tonight. I love Brooker, but a quiz? about TV?  Doesn't sound like his territory.



Isambard said:


> Title nicked from the intro line to othe closing credits of mid 1970s BBC comedies obviously.


 It was at the end of Dad's Army, was it also on other programmes?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2009)

Maggot said:


> This starts tonight. I love Brooker, but a quiz? about TV?  Doesn't sound like his territory.
> 
> It was at the end of Dad's Army, was it also on other programmes?



I think it was used in all of the Croft and Perry comedys


----------



## sned (Jul 7, 2009)

Maggot said:


> This starts tonight. I love Brooker, but a quiz? about TV?  Doesn't sound like his territory.
> 
> It was at the end of Dad's Army, was it also on other programmes?



Apparently he had loads of ideas pitched to him and this was the only one he liked... i reckon it'll be good. I hope so anyway.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 7, 2009)

This clashes with Flight of the Conchords


----------



## Maggot (Jul 7, 2009)

sned said:


> Apparently he had loads of ideas pitched to him and this was the only one he liked... i reckon it'll be good. I hope so anyway.


So so I.  I'm just worried that he won't be as acerbic, cynical or funny in a game show format.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 7, 2009)

fogbat said:


> This clashes with Flight of the Conchords


Bummer.  Two of the few programmes I want to see.  Will watch Brooker as Conchords is repeated on Friday.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 7, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Bummer.  Two of the few programmes I want to see.  Will watch Brooker as Conchords is repeated on Friday.



I think I'll be watching Conchords.

YHBW will be on 4OD.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 7, 2009)

It will also be on Channel 4 +1.  Hmmm.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 7, 2009)

Maggot said:


> It will also be on Channel 4 +1.  Hmmm.



Sorted, then


----------



## ska invita (Jul 7, 2009)

on tonight!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2009)

lame


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 7, 2009)

I reckon it's alright so far. A bit like TvGoHome in places.


----------



## Callie (Jul 7, 2009)

its shite


----------



## salem (Jul 7, 2009)

Gave up after 5 minutes, guests were irritating and the show didn't seem to have anything innovative or new. Did it get any better?


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 7, 2009)

fuck the programme, i'm currently downloading season one of Deadliest Warriors


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2009)

me too! it looks awesome!


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 7, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> fuck the programme, i'm currently downloading season one of Deadliest Warriors



That was very funny and in apalling bad taste.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 7, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> me too! it looks awesome!



i'll burn you a copy


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2009)

brilliant!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 7, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> fuck the programme, i'm currently downloading season one of Deadliest Warriors



IRA Vs Taliban.


----------



## LindaR (Jul 7, 2009)

I thought it was crap, and I usually like Charlie Brooker.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 7, 2009)

It was pretty good I thought.

I still prefer Newswipe because it's better scripted, more scathing, and there's no ads. This seemed like screenwipe for a more Big Brother audience.

Still, its ten times better than Dead Set which was the worst thing Brooker has ever done.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2009)

dead set was great!


i should be nice cos i think a mate writes for this new show - i recognised one of the jokes as something he would say


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 7, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> IRA Vs Taliban.



Loads of comments with references to the show on youtube already:


----------



## Griff (Jul 8, 2009)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Loads of comments with references to the show on youtube already:




I can't read Youtube comments, they're just ridiculous.


----------



## foo (Jul 8, 2009)

sadly a bit crap i thought.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 8, 2009)

I looked at the premise in the paper and decided not to watch it. Looks rubbish. I thought Dead set was rubbish as well though.


----------



## strung out (Jul 8, 2009)

Griff said:


> I can't read Youtube comments, they're just ridiculous.



i love these comments...



> BoyofmanyNames (6 minutes ago)
> Oh please, Flamethrowers don't just explode when a bullet is shot into the tank, this isn't Saving Chuffin' Ryan.





> USCisgay (1 hour ago)
> the only weapons the taliban makes is suicide bombs the rest came from russia





> lucifer626 (2 hours ago)
> ok you need to shut the fuck up dude because i never said that the IRA didnt so why the fuck dont you make the world a favor and pull your head out of your ass you stupid fuck





> lerg12 (3 hours ago)
> IRA are clearly more better at shooting than the taliban, more accurate, taliban have more men, why not take our US troops home, take british troops home and put the IRA up to the job?





> ohboz (4 hours ago)
> some of the comments ive read on here really shows that the "retarded" population is growing at an unprecedented rate





> maurithechef (6 hours ago)
> and what the fuck do you think the fuckin IRA do?!!!
> Do you think people that can't even grow potatoes are capable of making anything other than good stout?!?Even Irish bread sucks...don't they know what yeast is?





> lucifer626 (6 hours ago)
> uh the taliban dont make their own weapons dude they buy them and smuggle them into their country





> geegee1380 (7 hours ago)
> the taliban make rocket launchers and assault weapons? ive never held either but im surprised that they would have 'made in afghanistan' on the bottom!





> lyleman68 (7 hours ago)
> u know if there is a episode every1 came to watch, dont be a dick and try to run it for the rest of us





> hit888 (7 hours ago)
> If the IRA and The Taliban Actually fought oneanother i think realisticaly the The Taliban would win becuae the Taliban make there own bloody weapons and carry RPG's unlike the IRA. Who have to buy ther weapons and smuggle them in to ther own country.



just _so_ youtube


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh did I miss it? Is it worth watching it?

I don't want it to be rubbish, I might cry. I would cry. I cried when I saw Eddie Izzard on Jonno Ross and he wasn't funny. It's like realising the person you really fancy and love actually still does poos.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm still drunk.


----------



## strung out (Jul 8, 2009)

drunk with love?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i love these comments...
> 
> 
> 
> just _so_ youtube



see the related comments on Ninja Vs Spartan thread.

I fear for humanity.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 8, 2009)

IMO Charlie Brooker's a genius on a par with Chris Morris and Hard-Fi. This isn't up to his normal standard but I think that's just the format...

The matey guest banter, the fragmented sections, the studio audience et al edges it towards 'Never Mind The Buzzcocks' when all I want to see is Chuck himself, ripping uninterrupted into his targets, stream-of-consciousness undiluted.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 8, 2009)

Hard Fi


----------



## Griff (Jul 8, 2009)

Liked his summing up of The One Show.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 8, 2009)

Did anybody else notice that during the VT about The One Show, the One Show Theme music was repeated in a loop until it sounded full on insane?

I think that loop would be played to me in a the worst circle of hell.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 8, 2009)

Griff said:


> Liked his summing up of The One Show.



Totally. Those clips were hilarious...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

I turned over and there was audience laughter and Jamelia 

But the initial reveal of the Taliban versus............the IRA did make me lol. 

Then I turned over again.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 8, 2009)

I think I only really carried on watching because of Jamelia's breasts.


----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2009)

It was OK.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I turned over and there was audience laughter ...



This was the problem for me - people laughing at his jokes. EVen Charlie was smiling and laughing sometimes. 

The thing that makes him great is that he's angry and disgusted - its not a laughing matter! screenwipe/newswipe/ and even nathan b & dead set have some gravitas to them i reckon.

Him sitting on his own in his living room, white glare of the tv on his face sets the tone perfectly - a loner angry with the world.Here he is surrounded by happy smiley people laughing at it all - no room for anger.

It may well be that the angry loner is just a convenient persona that he has arrived on and that works well for him (for example, Woody Allen, it turns out, is a great athelete and not half the neurotic charicature he has made his trademark) - maybe the charlie of this show is the real charlie?

ANyway, the sooner this series is over the better... though i probably will keep watching, though tutting every couple of minutes and shaking my head and moaning that people are laughing again to my other half.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 8, 2009)

it was funny watching the amount of leechers increase on Deadliest Warriors the moment the show finished last night.


Oh, and YHBW wasn't very good, doesn't suit Brooker, but wasn't actually _awful_


----------



## Spion (Jul 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oh did I miss it? Is it worth watching it?


Yeah, but half of it's no good. 

Good bits - Charlie's selection of godawful TV and his take on it. I was hooting with laughter at some of the One Show stuff and Deadliest Warriors

Bad bits - trying to squeeze that into some sort of HIGNFY/Radio 4 comedy ponce quiz format.

Lose the guests, change the format . . . and you've got Screenwipe.

Part way through I thought if CB reviewed this programme he'd rip it to bits - "Look at that stupid show host grinning awkwardly when the audience laugh"


----------



## kabbes (Jul 8, 2009)

What the FUCK has happened at Channel 4 that they think that the only way it is possible to present any form of satire or comedy these days is in the format of a panel game or quiz show?

Fuck sake!


----------



## 8den (Jul 8, 2009)

ska invita said:


> This was the problem for me - people laughing at his jokes. EVen Charlie was smiling and laughing sometimes.
> 
> The thing that makes him great is that he's angry and disgusted - its not a laughing matter! screenwipe/newswipe/ and even nathan b & dead set have some gravitas to them i reckon.
> 
> ...



I've seen him in public laughing and having friends and everything. The fraud.


----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2009)

kabbes said:


> What the FUCK has happened at Channel 4 that they think that the only way it is possible to present any form of satire or comedy these days is in the format of a panel game or quiz show?
> 
> Fuck sake!


So they can tell us what we should be thinking about stuff.

Have you noticed how many 'documentaries' and reality shows now consist of a brief bit of 'action', followed by a talking head immediately telling us what we've JUST seen and what they thought about it?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, I really have noticed that.  It enrages me every time I watch the telly.  

It has really reached its nadir with Dragon's Den.  There is not one moment of action that can happen without a monkeyface Evans voiceover telling us exactly what is happening, even though we are fucking seeing it happen.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 8, 2009)

8den said:


> I've seen him in public laughing and having friends and everything. The fraud.


Brooker laughs?????????


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

ska invita said:


> This was the problem for me - people laughing at his jokes. EVen Charlie was smiling and laughing sometimes.
> 
> The thing that makes him great is that he's angry and disgusted - its not a laughing matter! screenwipe/newswipe/ and even nathan b & dead set have some gravitas to them i reckon.
> 
> ...



Plus there were bright colours.


----------



## YouSir (Jul 8, 2009)

Good bits = The bits which were basically Screenwipe.
Bad bits = Pretty much everything else.

A shame, but I'll still watch again if I'm around, Brooker still has something to him even in the wrong format.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 8, 2009)

I was mesmerised by Jamelia's breasts ,programs like this depend on the quality of guest,did'nt think her or that Rufus guy were all that tbh.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

YouSir said:


> Good bits = The bits which were basically Screenwipe.
> Bad bits = Pretty much everything else.
> 
> A shame, but I'll still watch again if I'm around, Brooker still has something to him even in the wrong format.



Right on this ^


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 8, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think I only really carried on watching because of Jamelia's breasts.





Gingerman said:


> I was mesmerised by Jamelia's breasts ,programs like this depend on the quality of guest,did'nt think her or that Rufus guy were all that tbh.



The power of a pair of awesome rocking tits never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 8, 2009)

YouSir said:


> Good bits = The bits which were basically Screenwipe.
> Bad bits = Pretty much everything else.



^^^ This x 10000000


----------



## al (Jul 8, 2009)

See- I don't think it was bad as such, it was actually one of the better of those types of programmes that I've seen, it's just that the whole thing was so very _wrong_...

Let charlie run and play with the audience for a while - it'll probably send him into a spiralling depression of rage, which'll make all his stuff after that even better...


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 8, 2009)

I really enjoyed it - there were bits of it where I was laughing my arse off, esp. the stuff about the One Show and IRA vs Taliban.

And even though Jamelia is young enough to be my daughter... bloody 'eck!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 8, 2009)

I really enjoyed it too - not as good as screenwipe of course but never expected it to be. Still plenty of lols though - Richard Herring is always hillarious (trust him to do a show about reclaiming the toothbrush mustache - he's such a cunt ). The reading of the auto cues for the one show cracked me up too. The Taleban vs the IRA sketch was the star of the show though - that's going to go down in Youtube history I reckon.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 8, 2009)

The line “Then Jennifer Ellison takes a penny farthing for a spin around the newly opened tuberculosis wing of the National Museum of Infanticide” read out by Richard Herring (with toothbrush moustache) followed by Jamelia saying “After that former Sun editor and cunt Kevin McKenzie sits weeping at a kitchen table, punching himself in the kidneys before snapping out of it and meeting Somerset’s top pastry chef” is 100% comedy win in my book.


----------



## rollinder (Jul 16, 2009)

just watched episode 2 on E4 - fun, some great lines but a bit rubbish/too throwaway really. 

Good segment on the Michael Jackson memorial (ITN's Jackson v Diana memoral deathmatch
) & the Nicky Campbell hate was genius (the Littliest Hobo )
but the tv club and quizz round parts din't really gell at all this week.

Was that deliberate use of Elbows' One Day Like This over the paper plane throwing plinth woman? - had me yelling "you bastard" at the screen due to flashbacks of Konnie Huq & shycock

Wonder if it/Charlie'll make it to the scheduled end of the series without getting pulled/spectacually falling apart.

Episode 1 was pretty fucking good considering - especially Jamilia suddenly having to read out a TV Go Home type listing.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah

needs less  quiz


getting a few  other people on to join in  with  the tv comentary isn't too bad    but  the quiz  side is poor


----------



## Looby (Jul 16, 2009)

rollinder said:


> just watched episode 2 on E4 - fun, some great lines but a bit rubbish/too throwaway really.
> 
> Good segment on the Michael Jackson memorial (ITN's Jackson v Diana memoral deathmatch
> .



That was hilarious.  I preferred this week but I think that's partly because the guests were better.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 16, 2009)

I like Charlie Brooker. I think he is funny and everything. I even like this program, mostly. If it wasn't so fucking quizzy. 

But I am becoming increasingly bored by my television talking about itself. Television about television. Thanatoids.


----------



## foo (Jul 16, 2009)

i like him, but not on this. he's a bit embarrassing uncle-ey isn't he.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

The kabbess, who loved Screenwipe and so forth, announced whilst watching this week's: "Charlie Brooker isn't as funny as he thinks he is."  I think that it is sad that it has got to this point.  Do you see what danger you are in, Brooker?  DO YOU?  DO YOU SEE IT?


----------



## foo (Jul 16, 2009)

the kabbess is bang on the money imo. he's shooting himself in the foot with this one cos he's lost his bite, and comes across like any other game show host. shame really. 

and he laughs at his own jokes.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

Brooker, why have you foresaken us?


----------



## 8den (Jul 16, 2009)

We're going on Saturday, they've suggested that we watch some Jeremy Kyle as preparation, as this will be a significant part of the show.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 16, 2009)

foo said:


> the kabbess is bang on the money imo. he's shooting himself in the foot with this one cos he's lost his bite, and comes across like any other game show host. shame really.
> 
> and he laughs at his own jokes.



It always happens to people in the meejah - their vanity outweighs their judgement in the end and they do something shit


----------



## Santino (Jul 16, 2009)

I liked it again.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

I liked it, but I'm quite good at ignoring the bits that don't work and lolling at the lols.  Being a bit more objective, though, it's not a patch on Screenwipe.


----------



## Santino (Jul 16, 2009)

It's not, but I reckon he can churn out one of these a week, whereas Screenwipe seems to take an age for six episodes.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

But he still needs to lose the ridiculous quiz show format.


----------



## 8den (Jul 16, 2009)

foo said:


> the kabbess is bang on the money imo. he's shooting himself in the foot with this one cos he's lost his bite, and comes across like any other game show host. shame really.
> 
> and he laughs at his own jokes.



Do you know anyone doing any job who consistently pulls off brilliant work with flair? 

Everyone has bum days and dips and has lows, it's just a presenter or media commentator has his off days broadcasted in your home.


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 16, 2009)

I saw half of the first one and didn't like the studio audience - especially when they were laughing at Screenwipe-style VT. It just feels wrong and I think a quiz show is the wrong format for him. Not sure what the right format is - maybe a newspaper column?


----------



## foo (Jul 16, 2009)

8den said:


> Do you know anyone doing any job who consistently pulls off brilliant work with flair?



me?


----------



## 8den (Jul 16, 2009)

foo said:


> me?



Yes, but you're 14 different kinds of awesome.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 16, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> I saw half of the first one and didn't like the studio audience - especially when they were laughing at Screenwipe-style VT. It just feels wrong and I think a quiz show is the wrong format for him. Not sure what the right format is - maybe a newspaper column?



you joking? he's got a regular monday column in grauniads G2 supplement. Has had for years


----------



## foo (Jul 16, 2009)

8den said:


> Yes, but you're 14 different kinds of awesome.



15 actually, but ta.


----------



## foo (Jul 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> he's got a regular monday column in grauniads G2 supplement. Has had for years



i think that was a joke Dot.


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> you joking? he's got a regular monday column in grauniads G2 supplement. Has had for years



I know - that's what I meant!

He comes across really well in print - the ranty angry stuff especially - and looking at the Guardian website it's usually the most-read thing for the first half of the week.

Screenwipe's good because it's his own niche show and he obv gets flexibility and editorial control, but this C4 show is just a bit too mainstream and feels wrong. The studio audience laughing to VT of him ranting about how shit stuff is just feels contrived.

You can imagine the TV execs sitting around saying "Yah, yah, have you seen that Screenwipe show on BBC 4 - fucking brilliant yah... so why don't we have it on Channel 4 right? Yah! Let's get the bugger over and put him on something? Oh I don't know what - Never Mind the Buzzcocks but about telly? With the Screenwipe bits though because that's what people like. What? Why won't Screenwipe and Buzzcocks go together? Just ballywell make them go together! It's only facking telly isn't it!"


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Jul 16, 2009)

8den said:


> We're going on Saturday, they've suggested that we watch some Jeremy Kyle as preparation, as this will be a significant part of the show.



Saturday? I'm going this week but it's sunday surely?


----------



## 8den (Jul 16, 2009)

Metal Malcolm said:


> Saturday? I'm going this week but it's sunday surely?



Checks e-mail, nope Saturday the 18th, in the subject line.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 16, 2009)

me too. Not as good as screenwipe at all. Quite why it's a gameshow format is strange,


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 16, 2009)

Jeremy Kyle? Cutting edge stuff.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 16, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Jeremy Kyle? Cutting edge stuff.



I thought that.

Even Jennifer Saunders done a pisstake a couple of years ago with Viven Vile.

You can't take the piss out of something that is so far beyond the pail already.

Having said that, I really enjoyed the last episode of his C4 show, so who I am I to shoot him down in flames before he has even started?

We are a fickle lot, this internet subculture.


----------



## 8den (Jul 16, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> We are a fickle lot, this internet subculture.



You're just getting that? The guy produces a website that is a brilliant satire on tv, gets a news tv column that is so good I even enjoy it when he writes about big brother, gets another column where he rants about anything from conspiracy theories to holidays all of which are razor sharp. But he's not just a sitting on the sidelines kind of bloke, he goes on to make tv, co writing a biting satire, as well as writing as a high/lo concept zombie horror tv show, and presenting and writing a consistently fantastic examination of news/tv program. 

And we're saying this one is just shit? It's still a trillion times better then mock the week.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Soooo no-one else watching this then? was pretty good last night,Jeremy Kyle got a well deserved kicking,that Swan program from the States jeez ,I want to marry Josie Long btw


----------



## fogbat (Jul 29, 2009)

Boo -  You guys put me off this, but I've watched the first few episodes now and really enjoyed them


----------



## rollinder (Jul 30, 2009)

saw the E4 repeat earlier - the format/whole thing worked perfectly this time, best show after the first one.
Frankie Boye really is a cunt (funny but still a cunt), Josie Long is lovely and Richard Bacon has somehow aquired looks and intelligence - who knew?

Somewhere along the way Terry Nutkins has gone completly batshit insane, and both Jeremy Kyle and the people behind The Swan deserve to be stabbed in the eys with pointy things. (so does the ssponership ad 'comedy' guy, but nowhere near as hard)
Shame about the censorship.

Great moment last week, when Charlie basically called the guests cunts for not getting/appriciating the animal autopsy thing.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 30, 2009)

We went to the filming of last weeks episode, the animal autopsy one.

The resulting episode was quite disappointing as they had cut most of the funny stuff, particularly Frankie's more vicious tirades. I'm sort of hoping that some of it was saved for DVD extras rather than just binned as unbroadcastable. It must have been difficult to edit all that material out and the back-references that occurred. 

The filming took almost 3 hours with only a couple of short breaks and a few retakes, so you can imagine how much was cut to get it down to the 45 minute version that was shown.  

That 3-sponsored "comedian" should be subjected to painful torture and never allowed in front of a camera again, just fucking awful.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 30, 2009)

rollinder said:


> both Jeremy Kyle and the people behind The Swan deserve to be stabbed in the eys with pointy things. (so does the ssponership ad 'comedy' guy, but nowhere near as hard)


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 30, 2009)

Lazy Llama said:


> That 3-sponsored "comedian" should be subjected to painful torture and never allowed in front of a camera again, just fucking awful.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 30, 2009)

rollinder said:


> Great moment last week, when Charlie basically called the guests cunts for not getting/appriciating the animal autopsy thing.




I felt the same way as Brooker, I though the animal autopsy series was facinating,could'nt believe the others dismissed it.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2009)

It was very good this week and Josie Long is just great.  That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Griff (Jul 30, 2009)

Didn't think much of this week's one to be honest. Kyle is too easy a target really.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2009)

It was great for the section on The Swan.

My only problem was that they let the programmes that led to The Swan off too lightly.  The likes of 10 Years Younger.  And even 10 Years' forerunners, like the Trinny and Susanna rubbish.  The whole genre is appalling.


----------



## Griff (Jul 30, 2009)

kabbes said:


> It was great for the section on The Swan.



Yeah, the woman seeing herself in the mirror was one of those ghastly telly moments.


----------



## g force (Jul 30, 2009)

Agreed The Swan bit was really "is this for real"!!!...Kyle is just far too easy an target it's beyond parody.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2009)

"They say 'We're going to take average women and make them exceptional' and you think 'Great, they're going to make them astronauts or something.'  But no, they just mean that they're going to cut them up and have us judge them in swimsuits."


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 30, 2009)

This show has improved, though the quiz format is utterly redundant.

Frankie Boyle needs to calm down though. He's funny, but he doesn't let anyone else get a word in.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 30, 2009)

Griff said:


> Yeah, the woman seeing herself in the mirror was one of those ghastly telly moments.


It was indeed like the origin scene for a Batman supervillain (and Tim Burton sprang to my mind as well, though he isn't a Batman supervillain).


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 30, 2009)

Griff said:


> Didn't think much of this week's one to be honest. Kyle is too easy a target really.


If it's easy it doesn't mean it's less fun. Like making a sandwich.


----------



## foo (Jul 30, 2009)

it was still a bit shit, and Charlie is bloody embarrassing to watch at times but i loved Josie so she saved the day for me.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 30, 2009)

kabbes said:


> It was great for the section on The Swan.
> 
> My only problem was that they let the programmes that led to The Swan off too lightly.  The likes of 10 Years Younger.  And even 10 Years' forerunners, like the Trinny and Susanna rubbish.  The whole genre is appalling.



I was absolutely speechless when he told us about The Swan.  Really.  But I guess it's just a step on from Nicky Hammbeleleleltonian.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 30, 2009)

I've really enjoyed all of it. I also fell in love with Jamelia in the first episode. My neighbour is a 2nd generation West Indian Brummie* and sounds a lot like her, and so my crush only increases day by day.

*Though I love in South London


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 30, 2009)

BanjoStep said:


> I've really enjoyed all of it. I also fell in love with Jamelia in the first episode. My neighbour is a 2nd generation West Indian Brummie* and sounds a lot like her, and so my crush only increases day by day.
> 
> *Though I love in South London



((((Jamelia)))) be still my beating heart


----------



## rollinder (Jul 30, 2009)

oh and the "hope nobodys really reading my mind right now and Josie won't discover I really fancy her' bit was so Buzcocks they should sue. (funny though)


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Aug 4, 2009)

The format seems to be gelling more and more with each episode- I thought tonight's was excellent.

"Jeremy Clarkson slagging off Gordon Brown- that's like the c**t calling the kettle a c**t!" 

plus I love Reg Hunter. In fact, the quality of all the guests has been outstanding. And then there's Brooker himself- the icing on a sarcastic, bitter and hilarious cake.

I so want to see 'Iron Chef' now


----------



## strung out (Aug 4, 2009)

yeah, tonight's episode was ace.


----------



## foo (Aug 5, 2009)

ebay sex moomin said:


> plus I love Reg Hunter. In fact, the quality of all the guests has been outstanding. And then there's Brooker himself- the icing on a sarcastic, bitter and hilarious cake.



Brooker being sarcastic and bitter, fine. Brooker being giggly and teenage, embarrassing. 

still, last night's was better and i must like something about it cos i keep watching it...


----------



## grubby local (Aug 5, 2009)

Just saw it for the first time. it's cringe-worthy. Denis Norton meets Chris Tarrant with sycophantic Brooker-lovers for an audience. The panel and Brooker are squirming, the format is a washout. The only bits that work are Brooker's pre-recorded rants a la Screenwipe. So just stick to Screenwipe!
Lame, lame, lame.
gx


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2009)

ebay sex moomin said:


> I so want to see 'Iron Chef' now



I was wondering where I had seen a reference to this show before - and it was on Futurama, I'm sure of it

Anyone?


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2009)

I only watched about ten minutes of the first one and haven't been back since. The young woman panellist whose name escapes me was thick as two short planks. 'What did you like about Torchwood?' 'I loved it I loved it I loved it. That's all I've got to say.'

Brooker's next episode of Screenwipe should start by slagging this load of shite off.


----------



## foo (Aug 5, 2009)

NVP said:


> Brooker's next episode of Screenwipe should start by slagging this load of shite off.



 that's what my boy said. and it's a 'posh version of Harry Hill's show'

Brooker at least has female guests. most other shows using this format are a total boy's club.


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2009)

I like Harry Hill.


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 5, 2009)

harry hill is god.

last night's one was well funny. a vast improvement on previous weeks, which have been good but left my cringing a bit.


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2009)

Maybe I ought to give it another go.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 5, 2009)

I liked it.  I especially liked the ranty bit about "Young Dumb and Living off Mum"

I fucking hate that show.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I was wondering where I had seen a reference to this show before - and it was on Futurama, I'm sure of it
> 
> Anyone?



Yes, it's the episode where Bender puts LSD into his food and everyone thinks it's great.

I really was crying with laughter at last nights show.  

I think I am in love with Liza Tarbuck - you just know she is filthy as fuck off camera, she would make a sailor blush! 

Reg Hunter is always brilliant on whatever he is on. The fact that he understands the naunces of the British and British pop culture/politics despite being an American (not to sound patronising).

And who was the third guest?  I can't remember - damn joints! 

I really like Charlie Brooker and this show is just a bit of very funny, erm, fun.

What with the Inbetweeners on after, it's the best night of telly in a very arrid furrow that is summer TV.

There are some right miserable sods on u75, judging by some of the comments here!


----------



## kabbes (Aug 5, 2009)

Iron Chef has been around for donkey's years.  I remember references to it on a Merkin message board a good decade ago.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm hoping this is the base point and from here Brooker - and team - will develop ideas taking the show  into more imaginative areas. Lets see how it evolves, assuming it does.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Yes, it's the episode where Bender puts LSD into his food and everyone thinks it's great.
> 
> I really was crying with laughter at last nights show.
> 
> ...



Yeh, that's the one 

Martin Freeman

I really like this prog myself


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Martin Freeman



That's the fella.  He was really funny too.

Usualy comic actors aren't funny without a script (ie Horne and Cordon).

Iron Chef is on the Good Food channel if anyone is interested.

"REVEAL THE SECRET INGREDENT"

"POTATO!"

*karate kick*


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Iron Chef is on the Good Food channel if anyone is interested.
> 
> "REVEAL THE SECRET INGREDENT"
> 
> ...



It is?

Hmmm.  You know, at first sight, I thought I hated it, but I got into it scarily quickly just through watching those clips   It's fucking hilarious


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 5, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Usualy comic actors aren't funny without a script (ie Horne and Cordon).



not funny _with_ a script in their case.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> It is?
> 
> Hmmm.  You know, at first sight, I thought I hated it, but I got into it scarily quickly just through watching those clips   It's fucking hilarious



It's like Takeshi's Castle with food. 

I would love to get Japanese TV.  I know we have NHK on Sky, but it's all news.

I want Fuji TV!  They seem to be the most bonkers.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 5, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> not funny _with_ a script in their case.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 5, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> not funny _with_ a script in their case.



Corden's actually quite witty without a script. 

There was a period where he was on every panel game / cookery show / any other platform and he came across really well. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## foo (Aug 5, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> I think I am in love with Liza Tarbuck - you just know she is filthy as fuck off camera, she would make a sailor blush!




totally.

she oozes sex & sauce, that woman. i love her.


----------



## Pip (Aug 5, 2009)

Has anyone pointed out that Reginald kept nicking Liza's jokes?


----------



## foo (Aug 5, 2009)

Pip said:


> Has anyone pointed out that Reginald kept nicking Liza's jokes?




ah, yes he did didn't he!

when she said about the programme ideas people being on coke - rather than agree with her, then do his snorty jokes, he acted like he was the first one to say it. bad form Reg.


----------



## Pip (Aug 5, 2009)

foo said:


> ah, yes he did didn't he!
> 
> when she said about the programme ideas people being on coke - rather than agree with her, then do his snorty jokes, he acted like he was the first one to say it. bad form Reg.



He did it with something else too, and Liza went "I love you"


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 6, 2009)

foo said:


> totally.
> 
> she oozes sex & sauce, that woman. i love her.


A fine figure of a woman she was the best female presenter of Big Breakfast.Watched it last night Im surprised no-ones commented on Hard Gay


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

hard gay is sooooo 2007


----------



## kabbes (Aug 6, 2009)

I think I've figured out what the problem is.

Brooker is best when he is commenting on the mainstream.  His inspired moments have come from identifying social trends and combining some a real message about them with an excellent rant.  This is what made newswipe so amazing, for example.

The problem with _You Have Been Watching_ is that it focuses on the niche.  Things like _The Swan_ and _Iron Chef_ are horrific and amusing (in that order!) but they represent a particular margin of society -- and one that is an obvious target, at that.  Thus it misses out on what makes Brooker great.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

but he writes about shows like that too


----------



## kabbes (Aug 6, 2009)

Well obviously, because otherwise he wouldn't be doing this show.  But I'd wager that it isn't what people truly love him for.


----------



## Griff (Aug 6, 2009)

His bit about the One Show has to be the highlight of this series so far.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 6, 2009)

I see Charlie Brooker comes in for a bit of flak over this in the recent private eye.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Well obviously, because otherwise he wouldn't be doing this show.  But I'd wager that it isn't what people truly love him for.



but that's what his columns have made him famous for - writing about bizarre tv shows and being flabberghasted at how they ever managed to be commissioned


----------



## Diamond (Aug 6, 2009)

The thing about Charlie Brooker is that the precision of his wit comes from his proximity to what he writes about.

His production company occasionally produces substandard shows and presumably people pitch average to shite ideas to him on a daily basis.

It's no surprise that eventually he'd be involved with a crap show himself.

What makes it resonate though is the fact that he's built his public persona on vitriolically lambasting poor TV so the whole thing has the whiff of hypocrisy about it.


----------



## strung out (Aug 6, 2009)

it's not actually that bad though. for all the talk about how shit it is, it's still one of the better celebrity panel shows. yes, it's not very good compared to brooker's other work, but it still pisses on a lot of other stuff on tv at the moment.


----------



## Santino (Aug 6, 2009)

Diamond said:


> What makes it resonate though is the fact that he's built his public persona on vitriolically lambasting poor TV so the whole thing has the whiff of hypocrisy about it.


It's not hypocritical to try and make something good and not manage it.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't think it's not a good show.  I like it.  It's just not as good as other stuff that Brooker has done, and I'm trying to put my finger on what it is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

Diamond said:


> The thing about Charlie Brooker is that the precision of his wit comes from his proximity to what he writes about.
> 
> His production company occasionally produces substandard shows and presumably people pitch average to shite ideas to him on a daily basis.
> 
> ...



it's a good show though - had me laughing like a drain


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I don't think it's not a good show.  I like it.  It's just not as good as other stuff that Brooker has done, and I'm trying to put my finger on what it is.



just the panel show format i reckon


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

some of screenwipe was really lame - esp the acted out scenes of runners being mistreated


----------



## kabbes (Aug 6, 2009)

The panel format certainly doesn't help but a panel format isn't a bad thing in and of itself.  HIGNFY and QI, for example.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 6, 2009)

Santino said:


> It's not hypocritical to try and make something good and not manage it.



But it is if the purpose of the thing you're constructing is to criticise other constructions for not being of sufficient quality


----------



## maximilian ping (Aug 6, 2009)

Terrible show. its that cleverarse format i hate. charlie - stop it now


----------



## Santino (Aug 6, 2009)

Diamond said:


> But it is if the purpose of the thing you're constructing is to criticise other constructions for not being of sufficient quality


No it's not. 

I can criticise bad cooking and be a bad cook myself.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

i'm always slagging off bad films and books


----------



## Diamond (Aug 6, 2009)

Santino said:


> No it's not.
> 
> I can criticise bad cooking and be a bad cook myself.




But if you were a professional cook, say Anthony Worrall-Thompson, people would find it hard to take you seriously.

Wait.

Are you Anthony Worrall-Thompson?

If so I didn't mean to offend.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 6, 2009)

strung_out said:


> but it still pisses on a lot of other stuff on tv at the moment.



This.

TV is so shit at the minute, that a double header of this bit of brilliance followed by the unbelievably filthy and hysterically funny Inbetweeners (which I missed on E4, as I thought it was like Skins), means that Channel 4 has been absolved for ten years of Big Brother.  

Those two programs are what C4, and indeed they did at some point, should be about.

As for Mr Brooker himself, if he ever does Google himself when drunk and this thread pops up - I so would and he can PM for my number (Think Justin Timberlake and you get some idea!)


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 14, 2009)

started to watch this, see a snip were slagging off Danny Dyer


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 14, 2009)

I've changed my mind and now like this show


----------



## strung out (Aug 14, 2009)

that bit about danny dyer was very funny


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 14, 2009)

My only problem is with that Frankie Boyle character... he doesn't make me laugh at all


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 14, 2009)

He seems to have misplaced the distinction between critiquing something intelligently and in a fresh way, and smirking at it like an hormonal adolescent in between obvious and cheap gags.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 14, 2009)

He just kind of shouts abuse - and not in a funny Brooker way.

Much prefer David Mitchell and Frank Skinner's contributions!


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 14, 2009)

I laughed my arse off at the first three shows. Am looking forward to watching the Kyle segment.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't find it that funny or that clever .. 

Brooker is not amusing, some of his guests are a bit .. 

But compared to : Have I got news for you, or Mock the week, or Buzzcocks, or QI ... it sucks big time!


----------



## strung out (Aug 14, 2009)

mock the week is fucking dreadful


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2009)

strung_out said:


> mock the week is fucking dreadful



it sure is.
i lasted about 25 seconds last time i tried to watched it


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 14, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Well obviously, because otherwise he wouldn't be doing this show.  But I'd wager that it isn't what people truly love him for.



Is it? I thought it was more him being one of the people who've attempted to bring actual invective and well thought out and utterly outlandish insults back into the mode. It is for me anyway.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 14, 2009)

weltweit said:


> I don't find it that funny or that clever ..
> 
> Brooker is not amusing, some of his guests are a bit ..
> 
> But compared to : Have I got news for you, or Mock the week, or Buzzcocks, or QI ... it sucks big time!



Brooker is god.


----------



## Onket (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't bring myself to laugh at things Brooker does/says because of his terrible delivery. Even though, to be fair to him, some of it is actually mildly amusing.

Boyle however, is very, very good.


----------



## 8den (Aug 14, 2009)

Onket said:


> I can't bring myself to laugh at things Brooker does/says because of his terrible delivery. Even though, to be fair to him, some of it is actually mildly amusing.
> 
> Boyle however, is very, very good.



I was at the recording Boyle is utterly filthy, so much of his material was hysterical and unbroadcastable.


----------



## rapattaque (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## Termite Man (Aug 15, 2009)

Onket said:


> I can't bring myself to laugh at things Brooker does/says because of his terrible delivery. Even though, to be fair to him, some of it is actually mildly amusing.
> 
> Boyle however, is very, very good.



I agree . Brooker is just an "intelligent" harry hill .


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 15, 2009)

jer said:


> My only problem is with that Frankie Boyle character... he doesn't make me laugh at all


^^^^^^^^
This ,got round to watching this ep today, like a drain at the Danny Dire bit.


----------



## Onket (Aug 16, 2009)

That could have been quite funny if it was someone half decent doing it.

As it is it's shit.


----------



## discokermit (Aug 16, 2009)

jer said:


> Brooker is god.


brooker is a washed out, toothless, pointless, shadow of steven wells.


----------



## Voley (Aug 16, 2009)

Last week's was quite good. Still prefer Screenwipe by miles, mind.


----------



## Onket (Aug 16, 2009)

8den said:


> I was at the recording Boyle is utterly filthy, so much of his material was hysterical and unbroadcastable.



I saw him do some stand up once. I remember it being hilarious but sadly I was drinking and taking a lot of K at that time so I can't actually remember any of it.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Apr 17, 2010)

bump- new series just started on C4, Thursdays 10pm.

First ep now up on 4OD, with guests Kevin Bridges, David Baddiel and mmm Liza Tarbuck 


PacificOcean said:


> I think I am in love with Liza Tarbuck - you just know she is filthy as fuck off camera, she would make a sailor blush!


 I think I'm in love with Liza too. I hope she gets the Saturday morning radio 2 gig when Jonathon Ross leaves in the summer. She's been brilliant whenever she's stood in for him (most recently accompanied by Adam Buxton).

Right, off to watch this now. 4OD link-

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/you-have-been-watching/4od#3056455


----------



## killer b (Apr 17, 2010)

Liza is great. Fantastic actor too, when she gets a decent role...


----------



## Gingerman (May 28, 2010)

Brooker was on top form tonight  I want a Mr. Fuggles


----------



## The Master (May 28, 2010)

i watched it this morning and omg Mr. Fuggles was funny.
how do you tell a 4 yeard puppet with a 1 year old mind about war?
"like being told off but with bombs"


----------



## 8den (May 28, 2010)

Onket said:


> I saw him do some stand up once. I remember it being hilarious but sadly I was drinking and taking a lot of K at that time so I can't actually remember any of it.



I'm going to see him tonight.


----------



## Onket (May 28, 2010)

8den said:


> I'm going to see him tonight.



Have good one.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 28, 2010)

Been enjoying. I'd started to lose interest in Brooker but my enjoyment has been rekindled. T.V is in such a fucking state and it still needs somebody on it shouting about how shit it is.


----------



## Gingerman (May 28, 2010)

"There's been a bombing in Baghdad! BUMMER!"


----------



## dlx1 (May 29, 2010)

who was the new faces. He guests they wasn't that funny !

Get Liza Tarbuck back on


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 4, 2010)

> The delayed You Have Been Watching Crime episode, with Armando I, Rufus H & Josie L, is on E4 tonight at FIVE PAST MIDNIGHT. Primetime!



From Brooker's Twitter.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 4, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> From Brooker's Twitter.


 
He didn't seem too pleased about a 12:05am slot on E4.

What are C4 playing at?  One of their funniest things for ages since, well, Father Ted fourteen years ago.

Why was it moved anyway - did someone die in the news?  That seems to be happing quite a lot on the news lately.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 4, 2010)

YHBW was always a bit random, it seemed.   I was going to say he probably doesn't want to overdo it but that's a laughable concept so...

Maybe he was waiting for his proper haircut to grow back in.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 4, 2010)

No really, we need funny TV.

Otherwise it's another TEN years of the dreadful My Family or rubbish on Comedy Central like Two and a Half Men.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 4, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> He didn't seem too pleased about a 12:05am slot on E4.
> 
> What are C4 playing at?  One of their funniest things for ages since, well, Father Ted fourteen years ago.
> 
> Why was it moved anyway - did someone die in the news?  That seems to be happing quite a lot on the news lately.


 

Was there not a dead baby in the tabloids that week or some other tragedy?  I remember tuning in and a random repeat being on.  Was deffo something that had been in the news that we were blaming it on.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it was due to be shown in the week that Derrick Bird went postal in Cumbria. I'll check the dates later and edit accordingly.

Looking forward to seeing this at long last. Cheers for the heads up Dexter

edit- according to wiki- "The Cumbria shootings were a killing spree that occurred on 2 June 2010 [...] An episode of the Channel 4 panel game You Have Been Watching, which was due to be broadcast on 3 June 2010, was postponed because it is a crime special"


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 5, 2010)

ebay sex moomin said:


> I'm pretty sure it was due to be shown in the week that Derrick Bird went postal in Cumbria. I'll check the dates later and edit accordingly.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this at long last. Cheers for the heads up Dexter
> 
> edit- according to wiki- "The Cumbria shootings were a killing spree that occurred on 2 June 2010 [...] An episode of the Channel 4 panel game You Have Been Watching, which was due to be broadcast on 3 June 2010, was postponed because it is a crime special"


 
"A crime special"?

Unless there was a sketch, which had people being killed in Cumbria, in complete coincidence - there is crime everyday.  Damn Ofcom and their religious right wing nutters that dictate what we can and can't watch.

And boo to Channel 4 for being spineless bastards.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2010)

it's more to do with being sensitive rather than spineless


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 5, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it's more to do with being sensitive rather than spineless


 
So anything to do with floods is off (due to the awful stuff in Pakistan), nothing to do with diamonds (Ms. Campbell), nothing to do with the North East (no rebuilding of Portakabins that they call classrooms, but have had their rebuilding budget cut).

Where do you draw the line?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> So anything to do with floods is off (due to the awful stuff in Pakistan), nothing to do with diamonds (Ms. Campbell), nothing to do with the North East (no rebuilding of Portakabins that they call classrooms, but have had their rebuilding budget cut).
> 
> Where do you draw the line?


 
no, did you watch the programme and understand the subject at all?


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 5, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> no, *did you watch the programme* and understand the subject at all?


 
No, as Channel Four decided for me that I couldn't see it.

How many road deaths compared to gun crime are there a year? 

Shall we ban Top Gear?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2010)

it was on last night 
showing a quiz show host glibly taking the piss out of the way tv news handles tragic events on the day a man went on a killing spree whilst being pursued by tv news crews, would be a little crass and insenstive and possibly even hypocritical.


----------



## g force (Aug 5, 2010)

Indeed...made a lot of sense to postpone it given the way the subject matter was handled within the episode.

POs strawman has blown away in the wind...


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Aug 5, 2010)

OMG @ Angela Lansbury!!!


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 5, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it was on last night
> showing a quiz show host glibly taking the piss out of the way tv news handles tragic events on the day a man went on a killing spree whilst being pursued by tv news crews, would be a little crass and insenstive and possibly even hypocritical.


 
I would have thought it quite timely.  

OVER THE TOP "BREAKING NEWS" BANNERS - confused folk from Cumbria being asked their opinion on something they know nothing about and reporters "Live from Cumbria" trying to get the most ghoulish angle they can.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2010)

well exactly 
watch the programme fool


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 6, 2010)

TwilightPilgrim said:


> OMG @ Angela Lansbury!!!



That was...well...fuck me....unexpected!   Was she actually fingering herself in that bath?

I fail to see why this show was pulled though, it had nothing relevant to do with anything happening at the time.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 6, 2010)

> That was...well...fuck me....unexpected! Was she actually fingering herself in that bath?



ARRRRGH!!! 

It's too early for that image in my mind's eye!!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 6, 2010)

i went to see that episode being recorded.  Was hilarious in person they cut a lot of Rufus Hound's less clean material out of the show


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 6, 2010)

Feck!!!! did'nt know they broadcast this,is it going to be repeated?,knew they posponed the last ep for fuck knows what reason


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2010)

no plans to repeat at the moment. check 4OD


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> well exactly
> watch the programme fool


 
Now I have thanks to 40D, can you tell me what was dodgy or offensive?

It's not like Angela Lansbury died 

Rather than just facepalming every comment I make, can you fill me in on why this was pullled then shoved onto E4 after midnight?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2010)

there was nothing offensive or dodgy about it - it was pulled to be sensitive towards anyone affected by the events in cumbria that day.
i imagine it was rescheduled at a later time cos it's easier to do so without serious rejigging. schedulers often feel that show on cable channels that have a dedicated audience can be put on later as people will always make the effort to watch it. it doesn't really matter when it's shown cos most people will watch it on catch up.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> there was nothing offensive or dodgy about it - it was pulled to be sensitive towards anyone affected by the events in cumbria that day.
> i imagine it was rescheduled at a later time cos it's easier to do so without serious rejigging. schedulers often feel that show on cable channels that have a dedicated audience can be put on later as people will always make the effort to watch it. it doesn't really matter when it's shown cos most people will watch it on catch up.


 
What in the slightest way could anyone in Cumbria be affected by it, unless they were big fans of "Murder She Wrote".

Then the fact that Channel 4 shoved in a post midnight slot on E4, doesn't bode well for those who enjoy Brookers sense of humour and were looking forward to a second series.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2010)

you either didn't watch it all or you're not very bright
that was the second series i think
they are making more and i imagine it'll get shown at around 11pm.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> you either didn't watch it all


 
I did and am still perplexed how it had anything do with Cumbria?

Millions are homeless in Pakistan in the their worst monsoon for 80 years.

Does that mean BBC1/Five can't show their fortnightly screening of Titanic?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2010)

i'm not going to repeat myself


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm not going to repeat myself


 
Erm, you haven't come up with a repose to anything I have said?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2010)

read my posts again


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> read my posts again


 
Yes, done.

I cannot see one element of that program that could offend the people of Cumbria.

Have you actually watched it?


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> you either didn't watch it all *or you're not very bright*
> that was the second series i think
> they are making more and i imagine it'll get shown at around 11pm.



Nice mate.

A discussion over nothing important results in that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2010)

you seem to think it's important - you're outraged!
you must have missed the segment on reality cop shows.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> you seem to think it's important - you're outraged!
> you must have missed the segment on reality cop shows.


 
Which has what to do with Cumbria?

Sky 1 and Sky 3, Bravo and 126 other channels showed "reality cop shows" on that day.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2010)

the news coverage showed loads of bewildered cops running around trying to find derrick bird. perhaps C4 felt it was too close to the bone to show the same on terrestrial television and have people point and laugh at it. it's all about context, something you plainly have trouble understanding.
anyway, they've shown it now, so why the bee in your bonnet?


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> the news coverage showed loads of bewildered cops running around trying to find derrick bird. perhaps C4 felt it was too close to the bone to show the same on terrestrial television and have people point and laugh at it. it's all about context, something you plainly have trouble understanding.
> anyway, they've shown it now, so why the bee in your bonnet?


 
At 12:05am on E4?

Do we all need to be nurse maided our news?  Someone deciding for us what we can see?

Shit happens, the world is a shite place.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 7, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Yes, done.
> 
> I cannot see one element of that program that could offend the people of Cumbria.
> 
> Have you actually watched it?



Jesus, do you not think that a show in which people laugh at programmes about Cops chasing people is not gonna go down too well on a day when cops chased someone who killed 12 people.

And do you not understand the difference between events in this country and ones which happen thousands of miles away?


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 8, 2010)

Maggot said:


> J
> And do you not understand the difference between events in this country and ones which happen thousands of miles away?


 
Erm, all those cop shows on Sky 1, Bravo and what Brooker was taking the piss out off are American, so yes they are thousands of miles away.

And without being rude, your use of "English" on your post, suggests that you watch a lot of American TV.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Erm, all those cop shows on Sky 1, Bravo and what Brooker was taking the piss out off are American, so yes they are thousands of miles away.


 
there was also a section on british cop shows with real life keystone kops running about failing to quell ruffians


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 8, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> there was also a section on british cop shows with real life keystone kops running about failing to quell ruffians


 
So?

Like I said, does that mean Five can't show Titanic every other week, due to the Monsoons?

Who decides where the line should be drawn?  Aren't we adult enough for ourselves to think if we should watch something or not?


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 9, 2010)

could you stop digging please, this is getting quite tedious


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 9, 2010)

sam/phallocrat said:


> could you stop digging please, this is getting quite tedious


 
I don't see what I am digging?

Something somewhere will offend someone - If I don't like something, I don't watch it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2010)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 9, 2010)

PO - think about it this way. They run with the show as planned. OfCom then gets XX number of complaints, which it is legally bound to investigate. This involves a huge amount of bullshit work for the production & broadast companies, for what will ultimately be a reply along these lines:

'OfCom finds that the progammers at XX channel could have acted in a more compassionate way by scheduling the show at another time, but there is no complaint to be upheld'

This will take 6 months, involve tedious bollocks, and nobody is left happy at the end of it. Easier, surely, to just broadcast the show later?


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 10, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> PO - think about it this way. They run with the show as planned. OfCom then gets XX number of complaints, which it is legally bound to investigate. This involves a huge amount of bullshit work for the production & broadast companies, for what will ultimately be a reply along these lines:
> 
> 'OfCom finds that the progammers at XX channel could have acted in a more compassionate way by scheduling the show at another time, but there is no complaint to be upheld'
> 
> ...



I see your point and raise you who are these people that decide what can watch?  I don't remember electing anyone to decide for me what I find offensive or distasteful. 

Aren't we fighting wars overseas over this sort of issue? (apparently).


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2010)

but you are allowed to watch it.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


 
Blimey, did you do a night school course on how not too answer an argument or respond without some pathetic childish response?

Just going "Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" to my argument is like something from primary school - I thought the point of discussion boards is that you discuss things?


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> but you are allowed to watch it.


 
At 12:05am on E fucking 4.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 10, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Blimey, did you do a night school course on how not too answer an argument or respond without some pathetic childish response?
> 
> Just going "Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" to my argument is like something from primary school - I thought the point of discussion boards is that you discuss things?


 
But we aren't - well we are now, but not at the time as C4 couldn't be arsed to stand up to some unelected Quango.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> At 12:05am on E fucking 4.


 so? you saw it didn't you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Blimey, did you do a night school course on how not too answer an argument or respond without some pathetic childish response?
> 
> Just going "Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" to my argument is like something from primary school - I thought the point of discussion boards is that you discuss things?


 
but we seem to be going over the same things again, with you not listening. and you say i'm being childish.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> But we aren't - well we are now, but not at the time as C4 couldn't be arsed to stand up to some unelected Quango.


 
you making things up now. wtf are you talking about?


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> you making things up now. wtf are you talking about?


 
Quango = some unelected body.

OFCOM = Quango.

I notice, according to their site, John Edwards is a committed Christian who judges on their standards board.

What are you finding hard to grasp?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Quango = some unelected body.
> 
> OFCOM = Quango.
> 
> ...


i'm finding it hard to grasp the workings of your mind. nearly everyone who had a great desire to see this programme has now seen it, yet you continue to kvetch about it.
it's really not a big deal. C4 pulled a programme temporarily out of respect for the relatives of victims of a very recent atrocity. the programme contained scenes in which a panel of comedians laughed glibly at the real life antics of keystonecopalikes failing to quell petty criminals. it was felt that since a gunman had just gone on a rampage whilst the cops impotently drove about, it would have been tasteless to show this.
i doubt ofcom would have got involved had they shown it, but sometimes decisions are made out of common decency rather than fear of fines.
capische?


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 10, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> I see your point and raise you who are these people that decide what can watch?  I don't remember electing anyone to decide for me what I find offensive or distasteful.
> 
> Aren't we fighting wars overseas over this sort of issue? (apparently).


 
Go back and re-read my post. Then clarify whom it is you think decides what you watch. Then remember that you haven't been prevented from watching it, only that it's timing changed.

Then read this:

*Programmers and schedulers decide what and when shows are shown*. *Not OfCom*. The decision to not screen YHBW at a later date will be a combined, internal decision at the broadcaster. They are not a quango.

_*The people who decide what you can and can't watch are the same people who decide how the shows are scheduled. I.e. everything you watch is decided by them.*_

Please read the bit I've bolded carefully, to save yourself confusion.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Aug 10, 2010)

edit- fuck it, waste of time


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Aug 10, 2010)

.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 10, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Go back and re-read my post. Then clarify whom it is you think decides what you watch. Then remember that you haven't been prevented from watching it, only that it's timing changed.
> 
> Then read this:
> 
> ...


 
Fair enough. 

But I still maintain where does it stop?

There was a murder in Peckham last night, but GOLD still showed an episode of Only Fools And Horses.

Also, someone was killed on a level crossing right near me at Enfield Lock last night but, those insensitive bastards at the Discovery Channel decided that a thing about rail suicides was suitable viewing.  I was traumatised.

Of course my remote has a way to change a channel if it's not for me - I discovered that when I got Sky.

Just because it's the summer season and the news channels get bored, why are they now dictating the schedules?

I doubt anyone in Cumbria that would be affected would decide to tune into a "crime special" on Channel 4.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 10, 2010)

you are being deliberately obtuse, right?


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 10, 2010)

sam/phallocrat said:


> you are being deliberately obtuse, right?


 
*bangs head on table*

Why can't people get my point?

The world is shit, shit happens on a daily basis to many thousands of people - life, eh?  Crap.

I don't see how 12 people dying in Cumbria (which was awful, obviously), when according to the NHS 131 people died of cancer that day, why didn't they pull all the programmes of people smoking that night/week?


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 10, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> *bangs head on table*
> 
> Why can't people get my point?



Because it's a preposterously stupid one.  Mind-blowingly thick.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 10, 2010)

sam/phallocrat said:


> Mind-blowingly thick.


 
I will have that engraved on my tombstone. 

I have enough school reports to back that claim up


----------



## Maggot (Aug 10, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> But I still maintain where does it stop?
> 
> ...


 
Oh dear, even after Kyser kindly spelt it out for you in a simple language, you still haven't stopped making ridiculous comparisons.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2010)

he should write for a hateloid - his penchant for hysterical extrapolation would be appreciated


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 10, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Oh dear, even after Kyser kindly spelt it out for you in a simple language, you still haven't stopped making ridiculous comparisons.


 
Well, I may be simple, thick or what not, as described by various posters.  

But as a "discussion" board, I thought it was a place for debate.  You know - differenting viewpoints?

What I said is my view.  Don't agree with it?  Fine.  But all the bile?  Fuck me, it's some random Bullitain Board.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2010)

you're giving as good as you get


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 10, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> I will have that engraved on my tombstone.
> 
> I have enough school reports to back that claim up


 
I said your point was thick, not you.  

Tch.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 11, 2010)

I just watched it. It wasn't even really about crime, it was mostly about fictional telly detectives.


----------

